# Everest: Beyond the Limit 2009/2010 Season



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

I watched the first two episodes last night and there was just something missing. Not enough of each climbers personality, more of an announcer talking over recorded footage. And speaking of the announcer, is the person different this year? His voice drove me nuts.


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Yes definitely different than previous seasons. With that said, I still was glad to see it back. I'd almost deleted my season pass since it had been so long.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Damn, I deleted the two episodes because I assumed they were just reruns like everything else on right now.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

I thought the 2009/2010 climbing season was cancelled due to politics over there? I deleted my SP after S2. 

Greg


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

gchance said:


> I thought the 2009/2010 climbing season was cancelled due to politics over there? I deleted my SP after S2.
> 
> Greg


Think that was the 2008/2009 season because of the Olympics.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

montag said:


> His voice drove me nuts.


I just realised what it is about his voice that bugs me. He sounds just like the droning guy from the show "How It's Made". Ugh.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Thanks for posting. I didn't think they were going to continue this series so I haven't had a SP for a long time. Glad it's back (is it in HD this year?) so I just set up a SP from TiVo's website.

Everest just amazes me. I think I simultaneously think these people are nuts and admire them for doing something few could.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Just imagine back in the 50's or even the 20's when they were attempting (and succeed) to climb without fixed ropes.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is the 2009/2010 season episode numbers 301-305?


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Is the 2009/2010 season episode numbers 301-305?


I'm not sure about the numbers, but the 3 episodes that were on on Sunday night were First Summit, Impossible Dream, and Deadly Countdown, and tonight's was Death Zone Gridlock and One Last Breath.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

montag said:


> I watched the first two episodes last night and there was just something missing. Not enough of each climbers personality, more of an announcer talking over recorded footage. And speaking of the announcer, is the person different this year? His voice drove me nuts.


I've only just seen the first episode, but I definitely noticed that... the announcer never shuts up, and the climbers very rarely speak except for some quick sound bites. There also seems to be quicker editing which also gives it an air of ADD; the show never seems to spend more than about 15 seconds on anything before bouncing off to something else.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

laria said:


> I'm not sure about the numbers, but the 3 episodes that were on on Sunday night were First Summit, Impossible Dream, and Deadly Countdown, and tonight's was Death Zone Gridlock and One Last Breath.


Thanks. Looks like I got the full season.

I didn't care for this season at all compared to the previous ones. What I've liked about it before was that it followed the climbers all the way up and back down and the dangers that the mountain posed were part of their journey. This season seems to focus on the mountain (and showing the same avalanche in the ice fall over and over and over) and the climbers are the background sound bites. The footage is stunning, the narrator annoying, and the stories just not entertaining. Not a good season to me. YMMV.

Like in the 4th ep, Death Zone gridlock:


Spoiler



They barely showed the teams getting to the summit and didn't show the descents much at all either. Several times they mentioned the woman, Billi, was no where in sight, but then suddenly she's there at the Hillary Step, no explanation or footage on what happened to her, then about 15 seconds for her to get to the summit. Then suddenly she and the others are back at base camp.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I just bailed after one and half episodes. Each episode is like a separate documentary following only one person up the mountain. I want to see more details of the trek, not a condensed version. That's what makes it incredible, seeing the treacherous trip in detail.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

This entire season was really only 5 episodes airing over 2 nights? What's up with that?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I missed it but see that they are all airing again next week. Really disappointed to hear that they shortened the season to only 5 episodes and changed the style.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I just bailed after one and half episodes. Each episode is like a separate documentary following only one person up the mountain. I want to see more details of the trek, not a condensed version. That's what makes it incredible, seeing the treacherous trip in detail.


Pretty much the same here. I watched the first episode a couple days ago but purged the rest of them off the TiVo this afternoon. I had no inclination to watch any more of them, and realized I wouldn't have an urge any time soon. A bummer as I absolutely loved the first two seasons.


----------



## Ilovetorecord2 (Mar 21, 2000)

I guess I did not seen the previous seasons but I had read many articles about climbers on Mount Everest.

I thought the guy with the knee replacement of some type was stupid to even attempt the climb as he endangered anyone else climbing with him and without him as a person has to be in peak condition to climb and since his knee present many problems, to me, it seemed asnine that he even attempted the climb or was allowed to. And of course, when he had supposeable problem ribs, he still wanted to climb which shows his disregard for other climbers.

Of course this is my opinion but reading about the many other climbers and the sad events with problems that have happened climbing Mt. Everest, when someone climbs and does something which is stupid and dangerous such as the guy who climbed by himself and ended up dying up there and the writer who was over 50 and climbed and had problems and was left (to die) as they could not help him and later other climbers that came up were able to help him get down as he was later able to function better.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Frack!!!! I had recordings set up to record the showings that were supposed to be on tonight and they are no longer listed!!! Great way to kill ratings for a show Discovery. Announce a return date and then show it a week early with little to no warning and then not repeat it when your schedule had it listed. 

I can't even find a torrent for it.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

That is frustrating that they changed the air dates. Seasons 1&2 are available for streaming on Netflix, so maybe Season 3 will show up there soon.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

Maui said:


> Frack!!!! I had recordings set up to record the showings that were supposed to be on tonight and they are no longer listed!!!


Thanks

I was blaming my HTPC/DVR for somehow missing the recording.

Frack indeed 

Sorry Sagetv for unfairly blaming you


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

All three seasons of this show are on Netflix streaming now. S2 was the only one up for a bit and that was all I watched. I saw seasons 1 and 3 over the last couple days. Season 3 definitely was not as good as the first 2. I didn't like how each episode concentrated on only one person.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> All three seasons of this show are on Netflix streaming now. S2 was the only one up for a bit and that was all I watched. I saw seasons 1 and 3 over the last couple days. Season 3 definitely was not as good as the first 2. I didn't like how each episode concentrated on only one person.


They must have taken them down for a while... we watched all 3 seasons streaming last year. And I agree, S3 was not as good.

Edit: Oops, after re-reading the thread, it seems like I watched S3 on cable.  But I know we watched the first 2 on streaming.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Ilovetorecord2 said:


> I guess I did not seen the previous seasons but I had read many articles about climbers on Mount Everest.
> 
> I thought the guy with the knee replacement of some type was stupid to even attempt the climb as he endangered anyone else climbing with him and without him as a person has to be in peak condition to climb and since his knee present many problems, to me, it seemed asnine that he even attempted the climb or was allowed to. And of course, when he had supposeable problem ribs, he still wanted to climb which shows his disregard for other climbers.
> 
> Of course this is my opinion but reading about the many other climbers and the sad events with problems that have happened climbing Mt. Everest, when someone climbs and does something which is stupid and dangerous such as the guy who climbed by himself and ended up dying up there and the writer who was over 50 and climbed and had problems and was left (to die) as they could not help him and later other climbers that came up were able to help him get down as he was later able to function better.


I was annoyed by the guy with the bad knee too. I just don't understand why people with obvious problems think they need to climb an incredibly high mountain. So many people on this show are doing the climb "to prove that a person with X disability can still do amazing things".

I know they show people like this for a reason. If they only showed healthy people, the show wouldn't have much drama.

After I watched season 2, I was completely obsessed with Everest. I watched like every video on Netflix about Everest. I was constantly reading stuff online. I think it would be a cool thing to do, but I'm not crazy or rich enough to do it. Plus, I've never climbed a big hill, let alone a mountain. I did drive to the top of Pike's Peak, but that's not even half as high as Everest.


----------

